# Need crew for 7/3



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Weather looks iffy for this weekend ,so I am going to try and get offshore on Thursday if I can get up a crew. Looking for 3-4 . Plan to run to the Nipple, Elbow, Spur. Probably will burn between 80-100 gals of gas depending how far we have to go to find blue water. PM me if your interested.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Jim/GA,

Am interested in fishing with you in the future but can't go this Thursday. Please let me know in the future when you have a space.

Am retired, non-smoker, non-drinker, and will share expenses. Am friends with Mark Griffith. I fish 2 or 3 times a week when the weather cooperates.

Thanks, The Duke/Pensacola


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice invite,

Small world, I also live in Douglasville, keep the boat in Destin,

Are you a member of the Atlanta Saltwater sportsman Club? If not plan to come to the next meeting July 8th, 7:30, love to have you, great group of guys & gals who love to fish.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

> *bigone (7/3/2008)*Nice invite,
> 
> Small world, I also live in Douglasville, keep the boat in Destin,
> 
> Are you a member of the Atlanta Saltwater sportsman Club? If not plan to come to the next meeting July 8th, 7:30, love to have you, great group of guys & gals who love to fish.




Guess I make number three for the Douglasville crew. We keep our boat in Santa rosa beach. What/ where is the club your talking about??


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Pinfish,

Atlanta Salt Water club has been around for 20 years, approx 60-70 members, mostly trailer boats, although a few of us have bigger boats in the panhandle. 6-7 fun tournaments each year, no money(side bets are always happening), Start in January West Palm sailfish, Venice, Carabelle, destin, Plantation Key (islamorada), Freeport, Pensecola, Orange Beach.

Club meets every 2nd Tuesday, At Winfield Hall 85 & Sateillte Blvd 7:30pm,Raffle, cash bar, sometimes food, Next meeting July 8th


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jim - How'd you guys do? Give me a holler if you are driving by Navarre over the holiday.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry,

Rampage,



You can go to ASWSC.ORG club website


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Mark:: You picked a good one to miss. Bruce and Chris Wilson and his father in law Gary Wilkins from Memphiswent with me.We didn't get a knock down all day. The water was dirty green no matter where we ran. Found some nice rips and we tried evry trick in the book,but it was a daed lake out there. Great crew made it a fun trip,but a frustrating day for fishing. Guess I am going to have to learn to bottom fish.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Bigone & Rampage:I used to be a member of the Atlanta club but I started fishing in SE Florida for a few years and just didn't have the time to participate. I thought about joining,but the meeting in Duluth is just too far for me. I thought about trying to get a club started on our side of town,but just never got around to it.There appear to be quite a few saltwater fisherman in our area.


----------

